# Starfighter!



## Fuzzy Modem

90% done. Suggestions?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

More:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Perhaps it's a bit cluttered?

Stripped down renders:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

More:


----------



## J-WO

Great stuff! I think it looks best 'cluttered'- a good synthesis of organic-looking curves with hard-edged 'nuts 'n' bolts' functionality.


----------



## Ursa major

They look really great, FM.


Are those arms, the ones that stretch forward from the rear of the engines, wings (for use in-atmoshere)? I'm assuming that they are, as otherwise they add a lot of mass to hold one gun each.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Yes, technically this ship will _only_ be used in the atmosphere, but if I call it an aircraft people will surely critique it based on aerodynamic feasibility, which I've already decided is moot due to tech level.


----------



## Interference

It's brilliant.  I can't knock it.  Sorry 

I also agree it looks well in cluttered form.  I'd love to see it moving, though.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

A little progress. I'm recalculating this one back down to 50% done. I need a new direction...  it must be complex and believable, yet still sleek and clean.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Cockpit and vents improved.






I think I need to scrap certain parts of the body texture.


----------



## J-WO

Yeah, the texture could be played around with.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

NICE!!!

Gotta say I like the 'armed to the teeth' look (Of course a 'We come in Peace' signature on the hull wouldn't go amiss)

Your first pic posted is the best IMO (followed by the 5th in that series). 

With the revised model I like the middle pic of the 3 posted on 2 Mar 10.

Really nice work!


----------



## AE35Unit

Very nicely done! 

Needs some dirt and scratches, battle scars to stop it looking like a plastic model


----------



## Ursa major

Fuzzy Modem said:


> Yes, technically this ship will _only_ be used in the atmosphere, but if I call it an aircraft people will surely critique it based on aerodynamic feasibility, which I've already decided is moot due to tech level.


 
Good thinking!


----------



## Starbeast

Very cool.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I've been experimenting with these "feathers" and thought I'd get some input. They'll produce a repulsion field, allowing the ship to hover.


----------



## Interference

Nice idea, but I'd be worried about the Klingon/Romulan Bird-Of-Prey similarities.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Minor evolution:





















No one seems to like the feathers. I'm hoping they look more like teeth now, or a serrated edge.

Still thinking about the texture. I think I need to apply a specularity and reflection layer that simulates highly burnished smooth areas contrasted with seams that are entirely unpolished by virtue of being recessed.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Retexturing... just the fuselage thus far... wip.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Tweaked.


























I'm satisfied with the feathers/teeth now. Back to re-texturing...


----------



## chopper

i'm enjoying the evolutions here, mr fuzzy. have you ever had a look at conceptships.blogspot.com?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

chopper said:


> i'm enjoying the evolutions here, mr fuzzy. have you ever had a look at conceptships.blogspot.com?



Wow! That's an awesome site! Right up my alley, thanks


----------



## Ursa major

Thanks for that link, chopper!


----------



## chopper

i aim to please


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Progress:


----------



## Ursa major

That looks far cleaner than before.

(My only doubts - and bear in mind that I have next-to-zero knowledge about aerodynamics or anything to do with lift - concern the indentations on the wings.)


----------



## Somni

Most of it looks ok to me and I approve of the alteration to the 'feathers' as well as the new paint job, but I don't like those bronze bits in the centre of the rear curve in photo 2.  I think they look out of place and detract from the rest of the craft.


----------



## Rosemary

Well I must admit I have never seen that done before!  Even though a Fantasy Freak I was very impressed from first to final image.  I particularly liked the first two views of the last set of images.  

I might even check out that link that chopper suggested!


----------



## chopper

do so! i find conceptships very inspiring - i'm no artist or designer in any sense of the word, but just looking at some of these helps fire the imagination.


----------



## alternicity

Cool.
I think the circular controls/dials could do with tilting backward more, so they better face a pilot.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Back to work on this one after having been distracted by the StarCraft 2 Propaganda Poster contest, as well as StarCraft 2 it's self, for several months.














Improved landing gear:


----------



## Starbeast

*Awesome Starfighter!*

Very cool! Excellent work!


----------



## Ursa major

I want one...!


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

I agree with J-Wo I think It looks a little cluttered. Although having done all that work you are hardly going to want to remove it now...

I also think the decals in your latest shots make it look a little too... hmm... adolescent?  But perhaps that's just my taste


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Doctor Crankenstein said:


> I also think the decals in your latest shots make it look a little too... hmm... adolescent?  But perhaps that's just my taste



Adolescent, like I was mad at my Dad so I got a tattoo adolescent?


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

ROFL! Something like that...


----------



## Starbeast

Personally I really like the heavy detail, including the body lines underneath the paint job.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I had this crazy idea to actually model the detail on the wings using sub-d surfaces, but right now it looks more like I've thrown globs of clay at the wing and they've stuck like a 3D Jackson Pollock painting. Screenshots to come...

I guess I'm looking for advice. I might try again with polys, but I wanted it to look nice and smooth close up...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I have never been able to get Displacement maps to work on poly models in Maya. They just quadruple the render time while destroying the mesh in post. Any suggestions?

_____________________

I gave up on the sub-d details, which looked something like this:





-and I'm refining the wing and fuselage texture:









A lot of my other objects have boring or ugly textures, and I'll eventually replace them...

Also, this fighter is a prototype designed by a female pilot in my comic book. Does it say "feminine aesthetic" to you?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

A bit more exposition:

It's never been flown before. It was designed by a female character, but manufactured by her brother as a surprise gift, and is therefore in shiny, showroom condition at the time the scene takes place. I will dirty it up for future sequences, and eventually I'll need to crash it.

It's intended to be a speedy jack of all trades, master of none.

On the battlefield it will be outnumbered 10-1 by fighters of an inferior technological level (somewhere between WW2 and Vietnam)

It's very distant future tech, and it's aerodynamics will be determined by (an invisible) kinetic shield. I titled this thread "StarFighter" to avoid the issue of aerodynamics, but in actuality this will be an atmospheric fighter.

[edit]
As a super-quick for instance, how does this look:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Okay, howabout this:


----------



## J-WO

V pretty. 

Your background info makes more sense of it. Beforehand, it looked like it had been decorated by a separate culture to the one that built it- as if Earth Gov in _Halo_ had given it to the Covenant to spray.

But now we know its the private enterprise of an arguably eccentric genius everything clicks.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Looking at tricked out motorcycles for inspiration...













What do you suppose the third wheel is for? Stability maybe?





Duh. >forehead smack< Chrome! My model needs chrome!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Too blue?


----------



## J-WO

The patterns work better with blue.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Less blue, more yellow:









Adding more cockpit detail now...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

...I really like Sub-D modeling in Maya. It's like working with clay. I really like poly modeling in Maya, it's like working with wood. *I hate NURBS modeling in Maya. It's like trying to paper mache a swarm of bees each anchored to lead weights with fishing line. *


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

I think the cockpit looked better before you put the black teeth on it.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Cockpit progress:


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

Forget I said anything XD


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

I love the rubber mats on the wings to help you get in.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Not really sure where to go from here. I may re-create the tattoo from scratch this weekend, but other than that.... it isn't finished yet, I'm just not sure what else it needs...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Things to work on:






See anything else?


----------



## Interference

Can't see.  Awestruck as it is 

(But the wheel housing makes it look a bit like a scale model )


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Interference said:


> The wheel housing makes it look a bit like a scale model



Now is that that cavity that the wheels fold into, or the wheels themselves?

I've considered replacing them with skids...


----------



## Interference

This bit.  I wonder if the ship is heavy enough to need such large wheels, but the white cap on the side and the wide mudguard don't seem quite to the same scale as the rest of it, which is the sort of compromise they often have to make with scale models.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Interference said:


> This bit.  I wonder if the ship is heavy enough to need such large wheels, but the white cap on the side and the wide mudguard don't seem quite to the same scale as the rest of it, which is the sort of compromise they often have to make with scale models.



So maybe I just need to shrink them a bit. That's easy enough.


----------



## Interference

Yeah, more or less what I was thinking .... Just another thought - if you put a figure beside the ship, it might help get a sense of perspective


----------



## Ursa major

Fuzzy Modem said:


> It was designed by a female character, but manufactured by her brother as a surprise gift, and is therefore in shiny, showroom condition at the time the scene takes place.


You've either missed a trick to make it easier (having the vehicle literally under wraps), or one to make it harder (added ribbons, though possibly not with too many bows). 


I agree about the front wheel cap: too big and too much like plastic.


(I like the rest of it. )


----------



## Interference

Ah, I think I get what's going wrong with the tats - are you putting yourself into the character of someone who _thinks_ he knows what his sister would like?  Might be an opportunity a comical moment when she re-designs the tats herself


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Interference said:


> Ah, I think I get what's going wrong with the tats - are you putting yourself into the character of someone who _thinks_ he knows what his sister would like?  Might be an opportunity a comical moment when she re-designs the tats herself



It's a good thought, but we'll assume the tattoos are in her blue prints. I'm reworking them to be more feminine, like this: http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs38/f/2008/354/7/2/Maori_Tribal_Tattoo_Design_by_kiwi_anim8a.jpg

Specifically I'm emulating the swirls toward the center.


----------



## Interference

The swirls are really good.  I like the sweeps as well, but not so keen on the little triangular-ish fills.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm now thinking I'll work away from the teeth shapes, and create more of a tattooed border at the edge of each wing.

I'm also pondering maybe making the nose look more like that of the apache. 






I've always liked that nose... though it might reduce the streamlined look I have going on... maybe I just need to find a way to make that style of nose smoother and sleeker...


Should I add rivets to the bump map, or does it look too high tech for that? Maybe just to the spec map? That way they look like a different material, but not like they're protruding.


----------



## Interference

You could put a comms array in the nose or something.  Or maybe that would make it a bit of a target.  I kinda like the idea, though.  Not a lot of need for much else I can think of off-hand in a single-seater.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Interference said:


> You could put a comms array in the nose or something.  Or maybe that would make it a bit of a target.  I kinda like the idea, though.  Not a lot of need for much else I can think of off-hand in a single-seater.



That's a good thought. I could add quite a bit of character with just a blister and some antennas.


----------



## Ursa major

In most cases a craft of this type would only have rivets for show.


----------



## Interference

Is that true of space-ready craft?  I'm thinking the shuttle, is it all glued together or don't they have rivets showing too?  (Too lazy to google for myself to answer that one )


----------



## Ursa major

I heard that Frogstar fighters are said to have ribbits. Does that count?









_(Post is towed away.)_


----------



## Interference

Didn't take long, did it? 

First pun of the thread?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

This is a rivet test:





I don't like it. But now that I see it, I know I need _something._ Some sort of alternative...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

New tattoo wip:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

New weapons and tattoo progress:









[edit]


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

The shorter weapons certainly make it look a lot less cluttered.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Doctor Crankenstein said:


> The shorter weapons certainly make it look a lot less cluttered.



Cool. I think it's getting close. Working on a UV map for the missile pods now...

Honestly I need to have it done by Tuesday at midnight, as after that point I'll be playing StarCraft 2 every free moment for as long as it takes me to finish the single player and curb stomp a satiating number of noobs.

Video games are such a detriment to my productivity...

[edit]
Seatbelt and countermeasures (poking out of the squares toward the tail.)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Not done yet. Still need to work with the bump map. Any last suggestions?


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

Why is a highly powerful AI able to guide the missiles at the front but not the ones at the back? I could understand if they were lazer guided or heat-seeking but having an AI makes dumb-fire redundant.


----------



## Interference

As long as you have manual over-ride for those tricky _Use The Force, Luke _occasions.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Render render render...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem




----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Still looking for things to tweak...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Doctor Crankenstein said:


> Why is a highly powerful AI able to guide the missiles at the front but not the ones at the back? I could understand if they were lazer guided or heat-seeking but having an AI makes dumb-fire redundant.



I had kind of imagined the AI being on board the missile, but this is a good point.


----------



## Interference

Looking hothothot!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Right now my final "to do" list looks like this:


> Reduce size of running lights
> 
> Fix cockpit rim?
> 
> Fix cockpit control panel clipping
> 
> Smooth rough areas without ruining textures
> 
> Thicken landing gear doors
> 
> Rotate missiles 45 degrees
> 
> Perfectly align tattoos
> 
> Drop height on sticker bump
> 
> Larger text/markings


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

also added -

Retexture guns/add flash guard

-and I don't think I'll do bigger text and markings. I'm trying to avoid it looking like a toy, and that might hurt more than help.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

It's not something I normally do, but I thought I'd share the WiP script for this scene.



> Setting: A filthy workshop. The wreckage of a fighter plane is suspended from chains at the center. A woman's legs, clad in coveralls, stick out from underneath.
> 
> Parik enters. Twenty something. Wearing a full suit of formfitting power armor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This armor will be updated.)
> 
> Parik: Kalea?
> 
> Kalea: Down here.
> 
> Parik: Come out. I have something to show you.
> 
> She climbs out from underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At, like, 2% post production on this image.
> 
> Kalea: >Laughs<
> 
> You look ridiculous.
> 
> Parik: Hey!
> 
> Kalea: How much did you have to pull from the resource pool to build that?
> 
> Parik: You and I are practically royalty. We're allowed to buy ourselves birthday gifts.
> 
> Kalea: Your sense of entitlement knows no bounds Parik, and you don't get a birthday. You weren't born, and you've never even seen "day."
> 
> Parik: True, but exactly 20 years ago, you and I breathed air for the first time. "Spawning Vat drainage and Lung pump for dry incubation stage" just doesn't have the same ring to it as "birthday" and besides, the Enforcement caste celebrate birthdays, hell, even the Vagabonds do. Why should we deprive ourselves?
> 
> Kalea: Well then, happy Birthday.
> 
> Parik: You too... What do you suppose the council would say if they knew you were doing the work of a common grease monkey?
> 
> Kalea: What they always say, that "My purpose is greater than that." Why you can't have great purpose and still get something done is beyond me.
> 
> Parik: And what have you gotten done?
> 
> Kalea: Unfortunately, nothing. >sigh< She'll never fly again Parik. Nothing left to do now but turn her in for recycling.
> 
> Parik: Let me show you something.
> 
> Kalea: If it isn't a shower and a sedative I'm not interested.
> 
> Parik: Come on Kalea, it will only take a moment.
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> Scene change. They enter a hanger platform overlooking the heart of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to add detail to the down town area.
> 
> Kalea: Is that-?
> 
> Parik: Yep. Based on your blue prints and reviews of the S-11 series, but I added a power reserve system for extended range, the new MK8 shield projectors, and I cannibalized those rocket pods from an old gunship. They're dumb fire, but fast enough it shouldn't matter. The _missiles_ though, are AI controlled, and high yield enough to take out just about anything. But, yeah, it's you're design. 90 percent. Maybe 85.
> 
> Kalea: So, you've been hacking into my personal terminal.
> 
> Parik: True. I also read your journal.
> 
> Kalea- >Arm punch<
> 
> Both: Ouch!
> 
> Parik: So do you like it?
> 
> Kalea: I love it Parik. Thank you.
> 
> Parik: Happy birthday little sister.
> 
> Kalea: Hey- watch it with the "little." If anything we're twins.
> 
> Parik: And when you're taller than me, you can call me little brother, until then- where are you going?
> 
> Kalea: Where do you think?
> 
> She climbs on board.
> 
> Parik: Okay, but have her back soon, they still need to tweak some things before the next operation. We're headed out to the borderlands.
> 
> Kalea: And when was someone going to tell me? What's the target?
> 
> Parik: The factory by the old solar station.
> 
> Kalea: I've never been that close to the Dayside.
> 
> Parik: Me neither, and I don't want to take any chances, so have her back soon okay?
> 
> Kalea: Stop worrying, and don't wait up.
> 
> Parik: Remember she's never been flown before, and watch the stabilizers, they might be a bit touchy, and I'd leave the afterburners alone for now, and we haven't tested the shields yet, so don't-
> 
> Kalea: Parik!
> 
> Parik: Right. Sorry. Just be careful.
> 
> Kalea: I will. See you soon.


----------



## Interference

I may have missed a memo, but is this an animation or a comic?  Either way, the script is lively with only a couple of places that made me think 'they're talking too much, now'.  Fortunately, you tagged one of those bits with a quip so I forgave you 

If you're interested in getting the script critiqued, you might post it in Aspiring. (Apologies, again, if you already did that and I missed it )

Did you say you were working in Maya or Max?  (I could look, but I'm afraid I might have to search a few posts to get the answer and this is the lazy way so I like it )

Have you thought of /Are you using DAZ for the figures?  There are thousands of very life-like poses available and all susceptible of minute tweaking to satisfy most story-telling needs, but most appealing of all it's all free and saves considerably on labour if you usually create all the clothing for your figures as well.  Wybren has some fine DAZ-rendered artwork posted around the place and I've a couple in my gallery as well if you feel like checking it out - assuming you haven't already dismissed it for some reasons I have yet to comprehend 

Oh, yeah, and that was my other point.  Once the design is completed to your satisfaction, have you thought of trying to market it at Renderosity or Runtime DNA or similar?

Those were just a couple of thoughts I've been having.  I shall now shut down for the evening.

++++ Initiating Windroid Shut-Down Porcedure ++++ Hullo and Welcome ++++ Windroid Home is Now Shutting Down +++ Hullo +++ Welcome to the Windroid Shut Down Procedure ++++ Do you wish to Proceed +++ Yes +++ Not Sure +++ What was the Question? +++ Cancel +++ Fail Safe +++ No ++++ Hullo ++++ You Have Selected "Not Sure" +++  Are You Sure? ++++


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Interference said:


> I may have missed a memo, but is this an animation or a comic? Either way, the script is lively with only a couple of places that made me think 'they're talking too much, now'. Fortunately, you tagged one of those bits with a quip so I forgave you



It's a comic, not an animation.

Crossover

Glad the script is coming along okay. I'm trying to do a bantering brother-sister vibe, and I wasn't sure if I was pulling it off.



Interference said:


> Did you say you were working in Maya or Max?



Maya



Interference said:


> Have you thought of /Are you using DAZ for the figures?



I use poser models imported to Maya for mid-long distance digital doubles. Up close I always use photos. Some things you just can't fake.




Interference said:


> Oh, yeah, and that was my other point.  Once the design is completed to your satisfaction, have you thought of trying to market it at Renderosity or Runtime DNA or similar?



I sell models on Turbosquid, but never work I've done for the comic. I don't want to give up exclusive rights.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

I like the armour. Looks strong but still somewhat manouverable/flexible.


----------



## Interference

Just had a look at the comic.  I can't think of when I was last more impressed by artwork from someone I'd never heard of.  From now on, I think I'd better confine my comments to the writing 

While it gets you straight into a lot of exposition, I'm not keen on the Q and A nature of the opening.  It looks and feels, at times, that you've put in lines which aren't completely necessary because there's a picture with some space still in it.  I feel the dialogue could be tightened considerably and you'd get a more conversational, naturalistic feel into the exchange, allowing the block of flash-back material to virtually stand alone and engage more completely.

Niggling things, like the repetitions in "We should get there by moonfall" and "we'll [.....] eat something before we get there" within the same block, and "Why?" "Why did the war start [....] Or [....] why these men fought" tend to indicate a looseness in the writing which in comics, even more-so than in film, reduce the pace to a treacley stiltedness, which for the opening scene of an unfamiliar story is, perhaps, inadvisable.

Without changing a single image or undermining the story, I think a more dynamic and conversational exchange would make a great deal of difference to those first three pages and set the tone you want for what follows.

And Chris would have a little something to say about the punctuation


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Interference said:


> Just had a look at the comic.  I can't think of when I was last more impressed by artwork from someone I'd never heard of.  From now on, I think I'd better confine my comments to the writing
> 
> While it gets you straight into a lot of exposition, I'm not keen on the Q and A nature of the opening.  It looks and feels, at times, that you've put in lines which aren't completely necessary because there's a picture with some space still in it.  I feel the dialogue could be tightened considerably and you'd get a more conversational, naturalistic feel into the exchange, allowing the block of flash-back material to virtually stand alone and engage more completely.
> 
> Niggling things, like the repetitions in "We should get there by moonfall" and "we'll [.....] eat something before we get there" within the same block, and "Why?" "Why did the war start [....] Or [....] why these men fought" tend to indicate a looseness in the writing which in comics, even more-so than in film, reduce the pace to a treacley stiltedness, which for the opening scene of an unfamiliar story is, perhaps, inadvisable.
> 
> Without changing a single image or undermining the story, I think a more dynamic and conversational exchange would make a great deal of difference to those first three pages and set the tone you want for what follows.
> 
> And Chris would have a little something to say about the punctuation



Thanks for having a look  Which punctuation specifically? I think I still have the wrong "there" once or twice, but I thought I'd fixed all the punctuation.

Once I've finished more material I'll be re-publishing in Graphic Novel format and re-submitting to Diamond, so until then all the dialogue is open for revision.


----------



## Interference

I know there are differences between UK and US punctuation, but I think we both would put a comma before each "okay" within a sentence.  Like, "... but you still have to put you boots on, okay?"  which otherwise sounds like he's telling her to put them on properly - etc.  Also, the "Uncle?..." I would have thought would be "Uncle ... how did they all die?" since she isn't asking if he's her uncle.

And the comma before the name, "They died in the war, Alyssa." etc.

I could do a more detailed slice 'n' dice if you like?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Interference said:


> I know there are differences between UK and US punctuation, but I think we both would put a comma before each "okay" within a sentence.  Like, "... but you still have to put you boots on, okay?"  which otherwise sounds like he's telling her to put them on properly - etc.  Also, the "Uncle?..." I would have thought would be "Uncle ... how did they all die?" since she isn't asking if he's her uncle.
> 
> And the comma before the name, "They died in the war, Alyssa." etc.
> 
> I could do a more detailed slice 'n' dice if you like?



That'd be a big help, thanks


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm adding:

Shield emitters

Air intakes

Glowing plasma hover device along the edge of the wing

-to my "To Do after StarCraft 2" list.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I've gone back quite a bit and dramatically multiplied my poly count, and I've remade the wings from scratch using a much higher poly starting point (though they still have some visible imperfections.)






Now I'm re-texturing the wings and fuselage from scratch using a different base color. It's an almost purple blue with sky blue highlights, and it's color will remain very simple. All the detail is going to go into the bump and spec maps.

Oh- and I figured out the AI controlled missiles, the AI is on board the missile itself, so it can't be jammed.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Early bump tests:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Some progress... Not sure yet about the gold and my purple/blue ratio...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Progress:













I'm getting a nice iridescent effect.


The engravings at the edge of the wing show my origin story.


----------



## Vertigo

Fuzzy Modem said:


> The engravings at the edge of the wing show my origin story.


 
Nice touch and I really like the colours


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The glowing magenta strip provides lift by means of plasma emission.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

2 new renders:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

It occurs to me that if I'm not careful, I'll end up with a flying crown royal bag.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Contemplating changing out the landing gear for feet or skids...

They seem less necessary now with the plasma jets, and the wheels don't really seem to mesh with the rest of the design. I wonder if I can do some sort of elegant fold out prongs without making them look like crow's feet.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Lol! Trying to come up with feminine looking landing gear, all I can think of is high heels!


----------



## Ursa major

Wheels would be useful when the craft (its engines off-line) is being pulled around on the ground, e.g. into a hangar.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

So... I know it looks really weird right now, but this is my concept for the new landing gear:





So that's a ball shaped wheel, and the skid behind it will flip forward and under, with a place for the wheel to rest on top of it, so it like, converts between wheels and skids, and then there is a kind-of velociraptor claw shape that forms the wheel well.

[edit]
I'm also going to smooth and reduce the size of the landing gear doors.

[edit]
It occurs to me that this ship will be operating in an arctic environment (the dark side of a tidally locked planet) so instead of skids with grip, the wheels should convert to smooth "skis."


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Just a low poly "sketch" to work out the mechanics:

Retracted





Extending





Skids for snow-





-or wheels for hard surfaces


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I need to remake the missiles more futuristicy. I have no thoughts on how to achieve this, do you?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm blue-ing and de-glowing the magenta strips and adding another magenta strip to the lower wing.

The fuselage still needs a texture, and I'm not sure about the rear thruster nozzles...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Y'know... I think I'm just going to remove the front missiles _and_ the fins they're mounted on. That should make the silhouette much cleaner.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

So I think the last version, the sky blue one (sans tattoos) will be the production model, whereas the purple one will be the prototype.

I was happy with that design, it just didn't feel feminine or personalized, so now I have a reason to use both.

Prototype:





Production model:





[edit] I'll also create a few variations of the production model eventually, with different battle scars and insignia and various amounts of dirtiness and wear.

The low poly quality will also end up helping, as I'll be able to render huge swarms of these suckers much more quickly than the high poly prototype.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

New to do list:

Move landing gear up
Move Missile pods back, shrink?
Remove front missiles, fins.
Texture fuselage. Shield emitters on humps.
Blue and de-glow the magenta strips. Add another magenta strip to the lower wing + fix vents texture.
Retexture rear thruster nozzles with radial gradient ambiance


----------



## J-WO

Wow. Haven't visited this hangar in a while--got to say, its really looking something now!

Not sure how to make the missiles more futurey; maybe slant the front of the launchers?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Still to do:
Blue and de-glow the magenta strips. Add another magenta strip to the lower wing + fix vents texture.
Retexture rear thruster nozzles with radial gradient ambiance.
New look for reactor access panel/interface.
Texture inside of wing.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Once this is completed, I will need to make my pilot's old, battle scarred, broken down fighter, the one that will be replaced with this one. That will be a very different model, with oil, grime, carbon scoring, and open access panels exposing charred machinery and dangling severed cables.

I also need to make a workshop and a hangar (or landing platform) to complete this scene, and I was thinking of making a robotic helper. Something not at all R2-D2 like, but performing the same function. Perhaps a small tool dispenser that hovers?  Like, a cross between cambot and a leatherman?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Analyzing this from a production schedule stand point, I've come to the following conclusions:

The broken ship should go much faster. I'll be using this method of breaking it apart:








And I think I'll actually use this (otherwise abandoned) model^ for background junk around the workshop.

I also have old models like this:




-that I could save time by ripping apart and re-texturing.

Dangling cables and carbon scoring can be achieved surprisingly easily with paint effects.

I can save time on the workshop it's self by filling it with junk and clutter from other models, and for the landing platform I could get by with little more than a heli-pad on top of a roof in this already completed city:




Full size: http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/2048x1152dt_fd/xo_desktops_fall.jpg

So really, I'm maybe 70-80% done modeling for this scene if I want to be, though compositing my photographed characters and over painting will take quite some time, as it always does.


----------



## Starbeast

By the Seven Galaxies! You come up with the coolest ship designs Fuzzy Modem!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Starbeast said:


> By the Seven Galaxies! You come up with the coolest ship designs Fuzzy Modem!



Why thank you, I do try 

I've re-envisioned the reactor to be more of a Tesla style receiver with a cavity for inserting fresh power reserve cells and removing depleted ones.

It's built on images of the LHC.








You can see in the lower right of this image how jpeg compression, even at maximum quality, is visible in my bump map at this distance. I guess I really ought to be saving to an uncompressed format, but it kills my Open GL fps.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Still need to re-work those thruster nozzles...

I also need to add more distinct, separate hull plates to the fuselage like I have on the wings. Any suggestions for the inside of the wing?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Other scenes I have to complete for this project:

*Army of elves gathers underground inside fossilized giant insect skeleton*
Photography: 100%
CG Environment: 90%
CG Characters/Vehicles/Digital Doubles: 100%
Scene creation: 80%
Script: 50%

*King parlays with Bio-mechanical "Shapers"*
Photography: 100%
CG Environment: 50%
CG Characters/Vehicles/Digital Doubles: 100%
Scene creation: 30%
Script: 0%

*Glacier Battle*
Photography: 100%
CG Environment: 90%
CG Characters/Vehicles/Digital Doubles: 100%
Scene creation: 10%
Script: 50%
This^ will be the biggest task I have ever undertaken, and the last thing I will finish for this project, in the hopes that the quality of my artwork will have evolved over time.

*Retreat to Solar Station staging area*
Photography: 100%
CG Environment: 50%
CG Characters/Vehicles/Digital Doubles: 50%
Scene creation: 0%
Script: 20%

*Sailing ship departs/ Dayside capitol city intro*
Photography: 50%
CG Environment: 40%
CG Characters/Vehicles/Digital Doubles: 80%
Scene creation: 25%
Script: 80%

I'll also need to go back and rework the dialogue for the first 4 scenes, which are otherwise finished, though when the whole project is complete, I want to go back and re-over-paint everything for consistency's sake.

See you at ComicCon ≈2015?

[edit] It's also worth noting that this entire project is only a prologue for an _additional_ 180 page (feature film length) script that's 90% done. I need to finish that script by this time next year, and convert it to a radio drama format, as I've had an offer from a producer friend to broadcast it locally on college radio!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

All done!






Available in a wide variety of desktop sizes. Middle click to open in a new tab and right click to save.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

Dude that's amazing. Looks really good.

I can't wait till I have finished my courses this semester so I can sit down and devour your comic


----------



## Vertigo

That is soooo *cool*!! Is that link an invitation to us to download it? 

I daresay you have good printing facilities available but if not even though you're in Alaska I could send you an A3 print of it if you wanted? I think it would look seriously good printed big like that!


----------



## Vertigo

Fuzzy Modem said:


> You can see in the lower right of this image how jpeg compression, even at maximum quality, is visible in my bump map at this distance. I guess I really ought to be saving to an uncompressed format, but it kills my Open GL fps.


 
Incidentally I don't want to teach my grandmother to suck eggs! but you are aware that each time you load and save a JPEG you increase the degradation of the image? The effect is cumulative.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Vertigo said:


> That is soooo *cool*!! Is that link an invitation to us to download it?
> 
> I daresay you have good printing facilities available but if not even though you're in Alaska I could send you an A3 print of it if you wanted? I think it would look seriously good printed big like that!



Feel free to download it.

We have wide format printing at the mall 

I have the cover art from the 1st issue wall poster sized in my smoking room. I'd really like to get these printed out too at some point. I might even get them printed on canvas and frame them for gifts.



Vertigo said:


> Incidentally I don't want to teach my grandmother to suck eggs! but you are aware that each time you load and save a JPEG you increase the degradation of the image? The effect is cumulative.



I'm only saving once. I work in PSD format and save out jpg drafts.



Doctor Crankenstein said:


> Dude that's amazing. Looks really good.
> 
> I can't wait till I have finished my courses this semester so I can sit down and devour your comic



Cool man. I only have twenty some pages done thus far, but there is a great deal of WiP material under "Extras." 90 pages is my goal.


----------



## Vertigo

Well I figured you would probably have suitable printing facilities available, but thought I would offer . And I also figured you would be sure to know all about JPEG but again figured I would mention... .

Re the other pics; they are all seriously neat but I still think I prefer the starfighter one - I wonder if that's just 'cos we've seen it develop here?

Thanks for the download offer and I too shall look out for the complete mag.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Brain storming now for my next project: A broken fighter in a workshop.

Right now I'm thinking it's a big round room with a pit at the center. Cluttered, dusty, greasy, with the broken fighter suspended from chains at the center below a large overhead hood/fan.

I'm also pondering weather to make the broken fighter from scratch, or tear apart an old model.

Thirdly I want to make a hovering robot the size and shape of a hamburger, with a variety of retractable tools and a diagnostic interface. It needs to NOT look like R2-D2.

I think I'll keep all my work for this scene in this thread, so WiPs to follow.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Now I'm considering a cylindrical anti-gravity chamber at the center of the work shop. The fighter would hang, weightless, while she jets around it somehow patching it up and running diagnostics.

I'm letting my 10 year old daughter design a a little robot that transforms into a bracelet.

Any thoughts on a means of moving around nimbly in Zero-G?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Finally finished a concept draft of the work shop:






I know it's a bit rough. My tablet work needs a lot of... work.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Bigger: http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/recycling_room/recycling_room_wip01_big.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Increased contrast and re-uploaded.

Another, smaller blue beam, controlled by the bracelet robot, will pick up parts and swap them in and out of the primary field.

I'm a PC tech, and my work area is essentially a circular wall of kvm switches, broken computers in the process of being repaired, and broken computers from which to scavenge parts. I'm trying to envision the same setup only with fighter craft instead of computers.


----------



## Cayal

Amazing stuff. I am envious of those with the ability to draw/create in images.


----------



## J-WO

Beautiful.


----------



## Vertigo

A little minor point on your previous starfighter creation (which I still have as my screen background, thanks!). It suddenly occurred to me IIRC that you entitled the final picture "victory lap" and yet, unless I am misundertanding, the two starfighters closest to the viewpoint appear to have full sets of missiles!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Good eye Vertigo, but I had assumed the fighters had re-armed on the carrier on the way home from the battle, and are circling the capitol city as part of a celebration. It might be something to change in a later rendition though, as I am unhappy with the angle of the foreground fighter...

_________________

Added a holographic interface, a walkway, and a few more highlights in the parts piles.






Bigger: http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/recycling_room/recycling_room_02.jpg

[edit] I ought to make the fighter she's working on look more beat up. Cracks, carbon scoring and more dangling severed cables.

[edit] Added more wear and damage. Re-uploading...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The more I think about this project, the more I envision a parts catalog:










If I do this right, when I'm done I'll not only have a complete scene for the comic book, but a huge collection of interchangeable parts for use in future projects.

Engines, weapons, wings, fuselages, everything I might need to slap together a spaceship fast. I'll need to do a series of more and less damaged texture variations for this scene, and while I'm at it I can create alternate texture sets for different factions too.

It will be more work initially, as I'll want to make them higher quality than if they were just background junk for this one, dimly lit scene, but I think the extra work now will pay off later.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm working on a parts list. You guys wanna help me think of things to include?

Energy/Kinetic Weapons
Special Weapons
Turrets
Countermeasures
Missiles/Rockets/Pods
Wings
Reactors
Wiring
Thrusters/Engines
Cockpits
Windows
Sensors/Dishes/Antennas
Cloaking Device
Shield Emitters
Armor
Access Panels
Blisters
Landing Gear
Fuselages
Cargo
Grappling Arm
Tractor Beam
...what else?...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Made some progress. At first I was thinking everything would connect with sockets:






-but thinking afterword, that seemed like it would limit my ability to  scale parts relative to one another, so while I was in the waiting room  of my daughter's orthodontist I doodled these:





Based on those, I started modeling, and have produced these: 





That's 39 parts I think. I'll probably make 100-200 before I start texturing.


----------

